# How long should you allow a mouse with a tumour to live?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

One of my mice has a sizeable tumour on her side. Its not affecting her mobility yet but she is scratching it and it has quite a few scabs. I'm worried about abscesses forming. When should I put her to sleep? Now?

Thanks


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I allow them to live with it as long as it doesn't affect them at all. Sadly, scratching is a sign of discomfort. Personally, I would put her to sleep.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

One of the common things I see on the Internet is when is she ready?
Well it's your choice I'm afraid :/


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

At day to soon is better then a day to late.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

As soon as they start to show discomfort, I'd PTS. I agree with Miceandmore. It's your choice.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Im dealing with a similar issue, my mouse also has a tumor. It doesn't seem to be affecting her yet and I'm hoping it won't. Only let your mouse live as long as he/she is able to function normally. Slight discomfort may be bearable for awhile, but if it gets to a point where they are clearly struggling or in pain, put them to sleep.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

The post above me is completely true. If it is scratching alot I believe she is ready


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id say as long as it doesn't bother them or effects free movement as long as you want. If she is scratching at it id say its bothering her, its harder when they are still acting fine but its better a week to early than a week to late they say.
Ive got a black doe at the moment with one who is pregnant, its only small at the moment and she is due any day, once she has given birth she will be putdown.


----------

